# New AKC Petition



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I was wondering how our respected forum breeders feel about this petition:

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/join-with-the-akc-to-protect-responsible-small-breeders.html

I thought that most good breeders WANTED to meet their puppy buyers in person. Is this something that we should really be getting behind?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We can't think of a single one we've ever sold "sight unseen", so according to that, it wouldn't effect us. They always propose some new law, when if they just enforced the ones they have now, it would make a bigger difference.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what I guessed. I think I'll hold off on signing the petition.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I am not a breeder but I am not a fan of the AKC. I must be naive but I always thought their first priority should be to the wellbeing of the dogs. It seems to me they are more interested in protecting the "large scale breeders" than watching out for the dogs.JMHO


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, personally I would not sign this petition. The responsible breeders I know are extremely careful in placing puppies and would not 'ship' a puppy. 

I would like to see AKC use their money to really stop the puppy mills. When requests for pedigrees for litters with the same sire and dam are received and it is obvious that repetitive breedings are taking place over short periods of time, why doesn't AKC investigate? When these requests are consistently received from the same location and covering many breeds, why doesn't AKC investigate?

Shirley H (Keeper's Mom)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think the problem is if you read the bill the language is too broad, this could lead to unintended consquences enforcing the laws. I think they really need to redo many parts of this bill. I too agree we need to enforce the laws/rules that are already in effect. There is a hugh amount of Internet Fraud in dog sales and exotic animals. I am on the fence about this..I am more worried about the effect this will have on legitimate rescues.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Shirly, The AKC is trying...maybe in a small way, many of the puppy mill/breeding operations refused to give DNA and have went with the CKC,UKC,KC and others that are poping up also they are breeding designer dogs, not really what people think they are, much of the public is just not dog savvy.


----------

